# V-Mesh for Cotton Seed Feeders



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

So I have been calling around everywhere in SA and no one has V-mesh fencing anymore??? I hit dead ends at nearly every feed farm and ranch store from Bandera to Tilden! Then I called the wholesale distributor in town and they told me it was a discontinued product :headknock 

Do any of you guys know where to find it?

Is there another fence mesh that works well for holding cotton seed?

Do any of y'all have a half roll laying around behind the barn somewhere???

what other feeder methods have y'all used for cotton seed besides the "basket style"?

Our deer are consuming about 6,000 pounds a week and we just started them on it about three months ago so we need a method of putting a lot of seed in the field.

HELP!


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Would plastic coated gutter covering work? If so Lowes.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

You can use small square mesh wire. Make circle from wire as you think and suspend about 4-6" off ground between two T post driven in ground. They will be able to eat from bottom as gravity does its job. They will also est through wire too. With all the rain , we stopped feeding completely in March. There is protein in one 1000 feeder still ! Webb co looks like Costa Rica


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*In boerne*

I bought 1 roll at tractor supply and one at Bergman lumber , easy easy


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks mrsh. Live Oak/ McMullen County line looks the same way where we are at but are feeding through it. My 250# cotton seed feeders are only lasting a week at some sites so we are doubling up on them.

I confirmed another supplier that the v-mesh wire has been discontinued, but a country boy can survive right!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

go the hardware store and buy some mesh wire 2"x4"x4' on a roll. roll out 10' and make a tube, drive one t-post in the ground drop it over and fill it up it will hold 6-7 hundred lbs per station. we feed cotton seed and double down year round. Our deer are consuming 1000 + lbs/week of cotton seed and about the same in double down. That's on just under 1000 acres low fence. deer are using more protein this year than last on our place.


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

Railbird

That is basically what we have at all of our stations but wanted to use the v-mesh wire instead of the 2x4.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/380606687215


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Is cotton seed available at most big feed stores? How is it sold? By the 50# bag or just in bulk?


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Couldn't you just use chicken wire and make a cylinder out of it stuff the cotton seed in in it?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

https://m.facebook.com/speerag/
Speer Ag in Uvalde. They are selling the cottonseed VMesh wire baskets. I saw it on the link above. We feed about 200-300 lbs of cotton seed per 2000-3000 lbs of protein. We have 600 lbs at some stations. Out of everything we have tried the VMesh is the best so far. Hope this helps.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

No need to overthink this. It's deer eating cottonseed - not building a rocketship


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

mrsh978 said:


> No need to overthink this. It's deer eating cottonseed - not building a rocketship


Overthinking is half the fun! Made a few extra feeders and topped off all of the existing ones this weekend. It took 11,000 pounds to fill everything up this round.

Next I need to overthink a floodlight system for the truck so that we can start filling at night... thats hard work in the middle of a south Texas summer! :dance:


----------

